# Who has a spare sleeping bag to lend me when I camp outside the Apple Store to wait for my $700 wheels?



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 18, 2020)

Not April Fool's:


----------



## Denkii (Apr 18, 2020)

Was that an aprils fools joke?
I don't...I cannot...what?

Edit: Just read that you specifically wrote "Not April's Fool's".
I cannot even harder.


----------



## fretti (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 18, 2020)

Well, I guess if your computer costs the same as a car, it is not unexpected that the wheels would be similarly priced. 

I can lend you a sleeping bag, but with all the shutdowns, you realize you'll be camping out until at least May?

You have to wonder who at Apple thought "Hey! These idiots are paying $60k for our computer. They won't mind paying $400 for racing wheels on something that they don't actually want to go zooming across the room?" Yeah.


----------



## dflood (Apr 18, 2020)

$869 Canadian. Possibly made of unobtanium? You gotta admire their timing.


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 18, 2020)

Your going to want at least a $700 sleeping bag Nick.


----------



## SirkusPi (Apr 18, 2020)

I’m pretty much an Apple apologist - I’m very happy with my iMac and Logic, and don’t get worked up about Apple’s ”paternalism” or the ”Apple tax” like some people do - but even I am left speechless and bewildered at the price of several of the Apple pro accessories lately. (The computers and monitors themselves I can understand, but these accessory prices are almost incomprehensible.)


----------



## Rex282 (Apr 18, 2020)

WTF!!! was that an 8Dioish Flash sell!!!I just got my Mac Pro wheels for $1899....... I shouldve waited........fuuuuuuck


----------



## MisteR (Apr 18, 2020)

Well at least we know there'll be third party wheels for that.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 18, 2020)

SirkusPi said:


> I’m very happy with my iMac and Logic, and don’t get worked up about Apple’s ”paternalism” or the ”Apple tax” like some people do



Same with me.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 18, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I can lend you a sleeping bag, but with all the shutdowns, you realize you'll be camping out until at least May?



They're totally worth it.


----------



## rgames (Apr 18, 2020)

Yes but the *experience* of using those wheels...


----------



## José Herring (Apr 18, 2020)

You can't put a price tag on WALL-E.


----------



## Quasar (Apr 18, 2020)

No spare sleeping bag, but I'll happily pay you double what they cost while you camp out if you pick up a set for me too.

Not that I have a Mac Pro, but these wheels are a total game changer. The elegance, the design, the marriage of form and function... They just work!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 18, 2020)

rgames said:


> Yes but the *experience* of using those wheels...



Okay, let's not push it too far. The experience of using Macs is different from wheels.


----------



## pmcrockett (Apr 18, 2020)

Apple has reinvented the wheel.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 18, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Okay, let's not push it too far. The experience of using Macs is different from wheels.



Meaning not as good, in case that wasn't clear.


----------



## stonzthro (Apr 18, 2020)

I'll sell you a old skateboard and some gorilla glue for $450


----------



## purple (Apr 18, 2020)

I wonder who this product is for. It's a desktop machine, so presumably it's meant to be stationary at least _sometimes_, right? But it has no locks!? Well I suppose anyone paying $700 for computer wheels can afford to level their floor/desk...


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 18, 2020)

purple said:


> I wonder who this product is for. It's a desktop machine, so presumably it's meant to be stationary at least _sometimes_, right? But it has no locks!? Well I suppose anyone paying $700 for computer wheels can afford to level their floor/desk...



I believe they are about to release an Apple Mac Pro Floor Leveling Kit and an Apple Mac Pro Desk Leveling Kit as well.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 18, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> I believe they are about to release an Apple Mac Pro Floor Leveling Kit and an Apple Mac Pro Desk Leveling Kit as well.


Using laser sights it will allow for perfect leveling at all atmospheric pressures and barometric readings. Complete with iSight iOS app and available leather pouch sourced from lambs grazing in the Swiss Alps.


----------



## ag75 (Apr 18, 2020)

Sweet suffering Jesus that is redic.


----------



## Gerbil (Apr 18, 2020)

MisteR said:


> Well at least we know there'll be third party wheels for that.


Behringer wheels for 5.99


----------



## NoamL (Apr 18, 2020)

You know it's an Apple product..... because they put a product disclaimer about possibly not being forward compatible, on A SET OF WHEELS


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 19, 2020)

The price is nuts but no one is spending their own money on them. I can only assume they’re a hugely limited production run to cost that much. Even so..


----------



## Quasar (Apr 19, 2020)

Gerbil said:


> Behringer wheels for 5.99


You can go cheap if you want to, but eventually you'll just want to upgrade anyway and you'll be stuck with a closet full of wheels that you never use and have a poor resale value. If you don't want the Apple ones, RME wheels, while pricey, are rock-solid. Benchmarks show them to have a consistently lower rolling resistance coefficient, though of course much depends on how you use your floor surface buffers.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 19, 2020)

This guy makes his own Mac Pro wheels using a 3D printer:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 19, 2020)

Geoff Grace said:


> This guy makes his own Mac Pro wheels using a 3D printer:



Okay, but that video is 21 minutes long. My hourly rate is $2100.


----------



## ptram (Apr 19, 2020)

Cool! No longer underpowered notebooks you have to carry with an uncomfortable bag! Now you can transform your Mac Pro into a trolley and travel with it!

Pure genius!

Paolo


----------



## Saxer (Apr 19, 2020)

For the next OS "Halley" 2021 you have to replace the wheels. They are no longer compatible.


----------



## ptram (Apr 19, 2020)

While you are there, don't forget to take the monitor stand!









Pro Stand


Every aspect of Pro Stand was designed with pros in mind. Height, tilt, rotation — it’s completely adjustable, allowing your Pro Display XDR to fit seamlessly into any work environment.



www.apple.com





Paolo


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 19, 2020)

And extra feet too. You wouldn't want to be stuck without a spare in an emergency, would you?









Apple Mac Pro Feet Kit


Use the Mac Pro Feet Kit to install stainless steel feet to the bottom of your Mac Pro. The standard Mac Pro comes with four feet already installed, but if you purchased a Mac Pro with wheels, you can replace each of them with feet for improved stability.



www.apple.com


----------



## Fredeke (Apr 20, 2020)

Has everything become so wireless that you can roll your tower around?

Anyway $700 is a bargain. It's only half an iPhone, and those don't even have wheels !

(Though they should make a model with a stop - I would gladly pay an extra $300 for that.
Because- what do you want? Innovative technology is never cheap.)


----------



## I like music (Apr 20, 2020)

First you're gonna have to hire Rick to give you True Level.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 20, 2020)

poetd said:


> Marketting genius.
> 
> You're all talking about it - giving a platform for Apple Fans to tell us how amazing the Mac Pro is.....
> 
> Genius.



That would make me an asshole, so I don't think that's it.


----------

